# Baggins, Baggins, and Bracegirdle. . .Attorneys at Law



## HLGStrider (Nov 14, 2003)

(Due to the out break of hobbit smoking threads and me not being able to resist doing the same joke on each smoking thread. . .I am starting a law firm for Hobbits. . .).

Welcome to the firm of Baggins, Baggins, and Bracegirdle, attorneys at law, office in Hobbiton, the Shire. We represent clients in all sorts of cases, our current ones being:

A. The slander case Sackville-Baggins vs Baggins involving defamatory statements made by Baggins against plaintiff, Lobelia Sackville-Baggins, over alleged robbery of spoons.

B. The wrongful death suit between the relations of one Deagol against the alleged murderer Smeagol, aka Gollum, aka Baby Faced Jackson.

C. Proudfoot vs. Baggins, Plaintiff suing defendant for emotional trauma and embarrassment brought about by defendants allegded disagreeable behavior at a long expected party.

D. Took Vs. Long Bottom Pipe Weed Co. Plaintiff suing defendant over allegded false advertising and withholding information on the harmful-addictive effects of pipe weed.

Anyone have any cases to log?


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 14, 2003)

I like that 2 of the defendants under the same name "Baggins" are in 2 law suits 
Anyways, i voted the killing one! Its murder in the the first degree  Horrible stuff. . .


----------



## elf_queen (Nov 15, 2003)

Deagol vs. Smeagol would stand the best chance in court. 

Proudfoot would be laughed out of town.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 15, 2003)

He'd probably get charged with contempt of court for insisting the judge refer to his family as Proudfeet instead of Proudfoots.

Which is a question: Is it Big Feet or Big Foots? When refering to Monsters or Sandwhiches?


----------



## elf_queen (Nov 17, 2003)

I think to make the monster Bigfoot plural it would be Bigfoots. I don't know about the sandwich


----------

